# 2018-2019 D1 Women's Soccer Talk Smack and Belittle Other's Kids Thread



## sdb (Dec 24, 2017)

Because I've enjoyed reading/lurking on the 2017-2018 thread, I figured it's never too earlay to kick things off for next year.


----------



## Zdrone (Dec 28, 2017)

My kid sucks!  Yours is the best ever!


wait...


----------

